# Atwood?



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Does Atwood have any ice yet? I can't wait to catch some crappie out there.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes Atwood does have ice. A good friend of mine lives across the street from atwood and he says there's lots of ice. He doesn't know how thick, supposed to check it out tomorrow. He didn't see anyone out there around noon today, and that would lead me to believe that there isn't enough ice to fish yet. Usually Atwood is pretty crowded, as you are probably aware. Hope that helps some!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I heard some people were at the lodge spot today.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I wonder if that's the one him and I go to? I've never heard the places we go referred to with a name attached to them, except maybe the yacht club. Is that the same? I know that you pull down into the spot and maybe about 10 -12 cars can park there. Same place? As I said, he lives across the street and I will find out more tomorrow.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

hey anyone with info on atwoods ice situation let me know ive yet to fish this lake fon ice not sure how to get to my fav spring and summer locations with out trespassing or having to walk long ways across the ice. does anyone fish the cemetary bay through the ice ive caught crappies there before but never any eyes where do you go for eyes on atwood ice ?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Snake69 , that sounds like the same place. Me and Marsh are heading out there in the morning hoping for some good ice. 

I've only caught crappie , a perch , and a few gills at atwood , i would like to catch some ice eyes also.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishing Marshall,
I'll be looking on here to see how you do! Probably is the same, only a few spots that many gather, and that's surely the No. 1 spot!
Saugeye Sam,
I've seen people fish the cemetery area. I've fished it myself. Didn't do so well, but was that me, the fish, the weather or the time of the season? Don't know, and since I only fished it twice I can't give you a good answer. If you head down, let us know. I'm planning on going to Mogadore!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The ice was 2.5 - 3 in. and really clear. We got skunked , but we didn't have any minnows. There was about 5 other guys out there.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Anybody know how the ice at Atwood is after the rain? With the looks of the 10 day forecast next weekend will be good for sure.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

All my buddy told me was that it looked "rough"! I was leaving work as he was coming in, so not real sure what that meant. Took it to mean that the rain made the snow look quite uneven. Sorry I can offer no more........!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply snake69 , i think i'm gonna stick to the ponds this weekend and hopefully atwood is good late next week.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the yboat club is a great placed for crappies and west of it, for saugeyes ya need to go to the marina and park and walk to the point.vibees are the best there.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Marsh, Fished Atwood by the lodge today. 4 to 5" of ice.Caught a lot of blue gills on wax worms on the bottom.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

how did the ice look there SLF?? I hear atwood has great Saugs and crappie and want a new place to try.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

The ice was mostly clear 4" to 5" thick. No problems. Did see a couple of nice saugeyes caught today, but the crappies were few and far between. Maybe they will turn on later. Lots of gills.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Were the saugeyes caught by the lodge? Probaly a good thing i didn't go there today though , my auger blades broke. I got new ones so i'll be at Atwood a few times this week.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a cottage at Sunset Valley and the maps looks like pretty decent depth not too far out of our bay. Anyone fish that area?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

where'd u see the saugs slf?? Im not real familiar with Atwood. Been out on boat a few times and shore fished crappie a while back.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

The saugeyes that i saw yesterday were caught by the lodge area. only two. Just got back from fishing there today. caught around 30 gills on wax worms. No hits at all on minnows. Lots of people there today. Ice is around 6".


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sounds good.. I might be out there tommorrow. Is there a place by Atwood to get wax worms? I have meal worms , but never used wax worms ice fishing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

where do you park to get to the lodge spot? also what about the cemetary bay any one fishing there ? or the sand humps between the boaters beach and the cemetary?


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a bait store on rt 542 north of Dellroy( north of the cemetary ). Nobody was fishing the cemetary or the sandhumps this morning.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

it looked to me anything off 542 wasnt too thick, there was a lot of water. We caught a bunch of nice sized gills and small white bass. We fished in the group across the street from the lodge. Kinda hoping for eyes and crappies but mainly gills. The ice was a bit iffy out around the corner from where everyone was fishing today.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

never used wax worms??? man you need to get some.. i never done good on meal worms.. i dont even buy em.... i only use minnys and waxies... good luck with wax worms!!!


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm with Big B, the ice was 4 to 4.5in at best. I found some spots that were no more than 3.5in. Had alot of fun watchin Brian show me how it's done, as always! Does anyone know where to go to get any decent number of eyes at this lake? Would'nt mind getting back down there when the ice gets a little better so we can move around to find em. Also met Husky Jerk today, nice talking with ya. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im thinking about trying to hit atwood maybe friday or the monday after christmas since im off those two days id really like to get out .


----------

